
A new business in small satellites orbiting the Earth - edward
https://www.economist.com/science-and-technology/2019/06/15/a-new-business-in-small-satellites-orbiting-the-earth
======
ExodusOrbitals1
Shamelessly pitching our own project here:

[https://www.exodusorbitals.com](https://www.exodusorbitals.com)

A crowd-flyable satellite! Only second of its kind.

~~~
notahacker
Just found your original HN submission and can't believe it didn't get any
traction! Hope all goes well in Darmstadt

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Yeah, sadly no comments, it was
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20077651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20077651).

~~~
ShorsHammer
This needs a re-submission. Not even one comment for an amazing concept.

~~~
ExodusOrbitals1
I might post it again in the context of OPS_SAT workshop results.

------
ethbro
I heard a great quip about PCs -- their transformative power wasn't in
accelerating operations that were already being run on mainframes, but
allowing calculations to be automated that had never been before.

This feels a lot like that. It's easy to forget the pent up demand "if the
price were X lower."

------
tectonic
Shameless self-promotion: If you’re interested in cubesats and commercial
space, subscribe to Orbital Index. Our next issue is about interplanetary
cubesats and all of the interesting projects launching on the Falcon Heavy on
the 24th.

[https://orbitalindex.com/](https://orbitalindex.com/)

~~~
Shivatron
Wanted to plug this; no connection other than being a subscriber. It's well-
written, not spammy in the slightest, and a good overview of what's
interesting in commercial spaceflight—especially for someone like me (physics
background but no industry connection).

~~~
tectonic
Thank you for your kind words :)

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190614113223/https://www.econo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190614113223/https://www.economist.com/science-
and-technology/2019/06/15/a-new-business-in-small-satellites-orbiting-the-
earth)

~~~
NotSammyHagar
looks like the economist did something to that page so it isn't viewable on
archive.org.

